# NRL22 or 22lr ELR



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Does anyone do either?

I am awaiting all the parts to come in for my rifle build for both disciplines. 
My rifle is as follows:
CZ 457 VPC
Athlon Midas Tac 6-24x50 
Burris XTR Signature rings 
DiP 25moa rail
Atlas PSR bipod 

What do you shoot and what is your setup?


----------

